# Elixier der Beweglichkeit und der großen Verteidigung



## susi070309 (21. März 2013)

weiß jemand wo ich diese her bekomme "Elixier der großen Verteidigung und Elixier der Beweglichkeit".
kaufen kann ich sie leider nicht.

glg susi


----------



## Dagonzo (21. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke den Rest findest du selber wenn du drauf klickst. 

Heist also du must einen Alchitwink haben, oder im Chat fragen wer es herstellen kann.
Wenn es allerdings nur um das skillen bei der Lederverarbeitung geht, sind solche Zutaten eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## susi070309 (21. März 2013)

das is mal ne schnelle antwort. :-)

danke


----------

